
Wikileaks: NSA spied on Merkel for longer than previously thought (German) - secfirstmd
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/us-geheimdienst-nsa-forschte-merkel-umfassender-aus-als-bislang-bekannt-1.2876007
======
greggarious
An English translation would be helpful. HN is primarily an English language
discussion site.

~~~
Sarkie
[http://www.dw.com/en/wikileaks-nsa-spied-on-un-secretary-
gen...](http://www.dw.com/en/wikileaks-nsa-spied-on-un-secretary-general-
merkel/a-19066958)

------
deepsun
There's no link to the Wikileaks documents in the article.

